# Christmas Meal ...........



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

After another lovely meet, we thought we should start thinking about our next evening get together  

Provisional Date of Saturday 1st December ?

Any thoughts / ideas etc - please reply on this thread

Looby xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I would love to have come but I am going to see Take That that night


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I can make the 1st, can everyone else ? does anyone have a local pub close to the motorway with accomodation or next to a hotel chain, I have and am in no means suggesting this, but we have a country pub on junction of motorway with 7rooms at something like £65 a night with a function room, for food, others must have similar things ? with good rates for christmas party, its just as perfect a location the one in oxford is (and not ruling it out) once meal is over you are kicked out with no where to go.

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I can do the 1st.. I hope...

Candy it's only an hour to yours from here so i'm happy with that... 

Not sure about arrangements for bubbs though.. If i needed to bring her, then i wouldn't want to upset anyone or put anyone off coming. Hopefully i'll be able to leave her with DH!!  That could be interesting!!

Minkey.. sorry date no good for you but Take That would be very hard to turn down!!

XX


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I can do 1st, I am sure my parents will babysit Megan !

I am easy where we go!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i dont have plans that far ahead so i'm a yes 

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I might actually be a "yes" for this one!!  But it does depend on a few things at work & my next ttc cycle - will know in a few weeks?

Jess xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi!

We should hopefully be a yes for this one.  Can't wait!  

Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps

I am going to ask my mum to have Lilly and my sis to have Harry I think,providing thats all ok then we will deffo come.

Would prefer not to travel too far wherever we gxford was just about ok though,what does everyone else think

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not sure now..going to have to wait and see....

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Babysitters are booked     I asked my sis and b-i-l and they are more than up for it!!! Top auntie and uncle they are!!!

My sis said they are gonna come here and babysit so we dont have to lug tonnes of babystuff around which is a bonus.

Really looking forward to it!!!!!!

Kj-totally understand hun,just take your time and decide later on.Littlie is more important than us nutters  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Any thoughts yet on where we are going?  As things will start to get booked up soon, and will need to book accommodation !  Oh and it is my weekend off work to RESULT!!!!! (hope to be back to work by then!)


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy to go to the usual unless anyone else has any good ideas, any hotels on m25 ? with special christmas room rates ?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

im fine with the usual know i know i have not got to worry about travelling time as we have fab babysitters  

kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Been looking into availability.

Our usual haunt is full that night... a swimming meet or something. There is another hotel in Didcot 13 miles away which seems ok. It has a Brewers Fayre attached and the rooms are £50 plus b'fast if wanted.

I think we need to book soon so can we start a list of names.. 

Ok
Me..
Candy
Looby and Dh
Kelly and DH
Moomin and DH
Sair and DH
Molly
Kj 
Jess ??
VIL and Moosey ??
Struthie??
Erika??
Murtle??

Please have a think and let us know

xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Starr 
Hope you're ok & ready for next week  
Could you let me know the address of the place you are talking about so that I can see how far it is from me. I may just give you a little  surprise!

Erica.xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

That would be fab!!

It's Oxford South (didcot) premier travel inn..
OX14 4DP...

Sorry no good at links...


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Shame about the other place !!!

Other one sounds fine though   should be ok for us,it will take us just over 2 hours but should be ok.

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll have to see how far away that is from me as I work Sunday mornings and have to be up at 5.30!!

Oh god thats 51 miles away


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Please add us to the list Starr    Haven't sorted babysitters yet but should be ok!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

51 miles that not far Struthie, we are some of the fortunate ones who won't have that long a journey so could just go for a few hours, I drive 20miles just to go food shopping, do you have any suggestions of alternate venues ?


Ignore my last comment as peeps are starting to book rooms


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

69.3 miles for us 1 hour 20 mins, may not be able to stay over, finances are being hit big time for various reasons


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Can you add me as a possible please Starr - assuming I can get a room... 

Its 111 miles for me - 2 hours 30 mins....

Cheers
Molly
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

miles-schmiles whatever..who needs to count miles when its us buddies getting together    i wont be staying (unless i fancy a cuddle-up with molly again ) so just name the place and i'll do my best to get there
so who's gooing to be the surprise guest this time, last time it was murtle (tho sadly i missed out) so c'mon somebody new's gotta show up this time...

kj x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Maybe I will jet in to say Hello with my new BFF's Vicki and Dave Becks    

11 hours may just be a little long though......!!

Hope you all have a fabby time 

Amanda x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

perhaps it will be Amanda jetting in with her new best friends


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Could well be me KJ  
but only if I can share with you & Molly


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll have to think about it,as you lot can lay in bed in the morning but muggins here will be at work at the crack of dawn!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

A lay in whats a lay in, we are rarely up any later than 6 at the moment, but of course getting up with the boys isn't a chore like working  still double time on a sunday struthie ?

KJ Murtle didn't make the last one in the end, so maybe just maybe we will get to see her this time, depending on tx (fingers crossed for that elusive BFP !)

Ok its decided that we are going here;

Oxford South (Didcot)
Milton Heights 
Milton 
Nr Didcot 
Oxfordshire
OX14 4DP

Saturday 1st December, rooms currently £50, I would suggest booking now as you can cancel with no charge up till the night b4

http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=23872

/links


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes double time,only reason I do it


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning..

Have booked my room... you've got till 1pm on the day to cancel free of charge...

Yay to Molly coming !!!

Erika and Struthie... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wohooooo

*Booked my room !!! cant wait!!! I have even booked breakfast and I * WILL get up.

Erica,Jess,Murtle--Purlease come !!!!!!!!    

Moomin-really hope you can make it hun.

Kelly x

ps-its 117 miles for us but well worth it to see you lovely lot


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

yeah Yeah Kelly, heard that one before !


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

going to book my room today, spoke to mum yesterday and she is happy to have Megan overnight, infact she encouraged us to stay over and to enjoy ourselves !


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone else

Moom that's fab. Lovely parents eh !!!

xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

Afraid we can't make this one -  

I'm sure you'll have a fab time though.  Have a Christmas drink for us!!!

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Booked my room! Room for a little one if you need it KJ (or 2   )
xx

Come on Erica, Jilly, Murtle and Jess.......PLEASE COME!!! x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have finally booked our room !!!!  My parents are booked for babysitting, so will have to take M to them on the friday night, and then we will toddle over to Didcot on the Saturday - oh I so can not wait.

Can I have a lie in on the Sunday morning ?  

Have booked breakfast to !!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Silly question but has someone booked a table ??

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - I am pretty sure Starr has booked the table for 8pm for 16 people


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yep she has that can be increased if ness (Space permitting, so best to prov commit asap please oeeos ) the list she posted so far was;

Starr & Bubs ?
Julie and Partner
KJ (Fingers crossed)
Candy
Molly
Kelly & DH
Moom & DH
Sair & DP

Prov (Please confirm asap)
Struthie
Erika
Looby & DH
Murtle


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy  
Have sent you a pm.
Love to you & the boys.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys, just want to clarify what I meant, if you think you maybe able to come or not sure yet, best to go on the provs list, so that we can book a space as its easier to chnage booking numbers down than up at christmas if you all get me, C x

Thanks Erica x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all....

Have been called by the restaurant to confirm booking... they've booked the table for 20 but will reduce it if needed. I've also been sent a menu if we want the xmas special menu:
3 courses for £14.99
Starters:
Garlic and Herb breaded mushrooms
Pork and Bacon pate with chutney and rusticata bread!
Prawn cocktail
Soup of the day

Main
Turkey with all the trimmings
Grilled chicken with onion, bacon and tarragon sauce with dauphionoise potatoes
Braised pork with dijonnaise sauce with mash
Fillet of salmon with honey and dill glazed and new potatoes
Veggie option

Dessert
Xmas pudding
Chocolate torte
Vanilla ice cream
Stilton,Brie and Mature cheddar cheese and biccies

Coffee or tea

We can have this or just the normal menu... if we want the xmas one need £5.00 pp deposit asap.

What does everyone think??


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

xmas one looks good to me!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yup xmas one looks good to me too   infact I could eat the whole lot right now   

Mind you I dont mind ordering off the normal menu if its easier  

Cant wait

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I keep thinking about coming - could leave DH with the boys  

But it is 76 miles for me which the route planner says will be a 2hr drive but I am guessing with traffic this could be longer - its a bit far for me sorry maybe the next family one

I really want to meet you guys, you have all met I am the left one out


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not sure if anyone is coming from your way Donna that maybe you could come up with, that said most peeps are staying over, so next year maybe 

Happy with xmas menu, do we need to tell them what we want with deposit ?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Are we decided on what menu to have yet ?? xmas or normal if its the xmas one do we need to give choices and deposit

soz for the questions

Kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Sounds like the xmas menu is a goer!!

PM me your choices and i'll send you my address for the deposit! Shall we say by the end of next week so i can get the order to the restaurant!! It's only 3 weeks away!!!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr think I have pmed you ? sent a cheque anyway x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - I did PM you last week with our orders, but I don't have your address to send the deposits


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Got the messages guys ta xxx

Anymore??

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr

Cheque is in the post babe,just gonna pm you  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Do we know who is going apart from Me, dh, kelly and DH, starr, Candy?

Um need to think about what I am going to wear - feel a bit of retail therapy coming over me


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

woo hoo stop press, i'm coming to the meet..armed with piccies 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yippee  !!!!!!  Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait, can't believe it is only a week on Saturday I am so excited !!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fabulous news Kim, can't wait !!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Wohooooo Kj-so excited       

I will be the spotty one-cant seem to get rid of them lately  

Who's deffo going then,I am so setting myself the goal of getting up for breakfast  

Starr-did you get my cq hun

so excited!!!!!!!!  cant wait for some adult contact-that said pleas forgive me if I fall asleep in my starter lol

Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly we will come and bang on your door and get you up for breakfast.  

If you are the spotty one I am the one with the bags under my eyes !!!!!

Just looking forward to a good nights sleep with no 5am feed !!!!!

Still haven't decided what I am going to wear yet, might have to dress up a bit as only ever where jeans at the moment


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

awww I wish I could get some jeans on,I might just wear my jogging bottoms


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

ha ha !!!!

mind you not even sure that i can get into my smart trousers might be in my jeans with holes in the crutch !!!!  

What time are you getting there?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey we dont mind what you wear just as long as you are there lol (think thats from a song  )

Not quite sure what time yet,my sis is coming to sleep here so she can look after my three,what time is dinner?? what time you thinking of getting there

kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Think the table is booked for about 8pm     

If it is then we will probably get there about 6 ish, give us chance to check in and then to get changed etc  and to have a few drinks in the bar (not that I drink!)


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya 

Kel got your cq ta xx

Table is booked for 8pm... so far theres me and D, Candy, KJ, Kel and DH and Moom and DH..

Any more... need to confirm by sunday!!

Looking forward to it... Still not sure whether to stay or not??

xxxxxxx

ps i've got bags under my eyes.. and bags under them too!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought Mollyw was coming to ?  Hadn't she booked a room?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think Molly has just booked one incase, she likes to surprise us if she can make it at last minute (Our special guest|), but means she already has prov booked room incase, i believe you cancel it right up to night b4 or something

Louby got your message about meeting earlier, not sure I can really as Lucas is hard to get down at mo and I need to make sure hes well fed before i disappear for day, but will call you over weekend

Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

What's the plan for Saturday?  What time are we meeting etc?

And who is going?  (only so I can do  my Christmas cards and not miss anyone out !!!!)


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

oH ME GOD !!!!!

Moomin-cant believe your doing xmas cards,Now I will have to LOL . I know I have bought some so its just a case of finding them.

Starr-have you decided if your staying yet hun?

Does anyone know if theres any shops etc afirly close to the hotel? Think we might leaave about 3ish so we might have time for some retail therapy  

Getting excited now and deffo cant wait to meet Daisy and see pics of Lilllie



Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have written most of mine today !!!! Not sure about shops etc, will see if I can find out for ya


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

kelly  have just had a look for you and didcot town centre is 3 miles away

the hotel is dead easy find, come off the A34 at the Milton Interchange and follow signs for didcot, hotel I think should be on the right


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

blimey glad i just checked where we are going..i thought we were going to the same one as last time..would have been sitting there on me todd 
bit of a select few this time eh...is molly coming does anyone know 

kj x

ps kelly ..am not doing xmas cards, am soooo disorganised, havent even bought any yet.. so you wont feel left out if you dont


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

So sorry girls, I can't make it.    DP has booked tickets for our village panto on Saturday night with sis, BIL & kids, so I'll be off to see Mother Goose instead. Much rather be with you guys though...would have been great to see you all again & the piccies of littlie and Daisy, too!   Have a great time. I'd better cancel my room (unless you want it Keemjay?) I guess...  

Loads of love to you all,
Molly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

your ditching us for MOTHER GOOSE??!  well i never  sure you can sell your ticket on ebay 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

This isn't a ploy to then surprise us is it, we know what you are like


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

OF COURSE!! you're right moom, its a cunning ploy..Molly would never dump us in this way

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have Pm'd Candy, Starr, Keemjay and Kelly - is there anyone else going that I have missed?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps


Moomin-thanks for looking up about shops for me hun,your a star   got your pm and have sent you one back sweeite  

Molly-how long did it take you to make that story up,we can see right through your little fibs lol  

Kj-ooohh I am so glad im not the only disorganised one,done think I will try to find my cards now  

Looking forward to it

Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

See you all tomorrow night, off to my parents today so won't get a chance to log on again 

Looking forward to it - and the full nights sleep afterwards - particularly last night as M threw up 3 times !


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I hope you all have a wondeful time - I will think of you as I am bopping along to "Relight my Fire)!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Have a great time at the concert Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not sure I feel like going this weekend, just read ericas news and am really upset as I know you all are, I don't understand how cruel life has been to all 3 of our recent IVF/ICSI'ers, certainly puts my bad day in perspective.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Candy

Know what you mean hun,I was so hoping Erica would have some much deserved fab news today,how upsetting. 

Whats happened today hun hope your all ok?

Please still come tomorrow,Erica will wollop you one if you dont go I am sure of that  

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh nothing Kelly, just some days everything goes wrong ... its been a week of forgetfullness and clumsyness as pretty tired and heres me posting now,w hen I shoudl be in bed  

I will see you tommorow and tell you all about our lucky escape this week


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I hope you all have a lovely time tonight


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

See you all tonight  

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

planning on getting there around 7, poss before, depends if i get lost lol
i will sit in the bar and enjoy some peace and quiet if nobody else is around at that point, i have days and days of catching up littlies diary so it'll be time well spent 

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely to see you all again 

Kelly - hope you made it to breakfast  and also hope no nut reaction showed up overnight 

starr - so lovely to meet and cuddle beautiful Daisy..she is absolutely scrummy and you are such a natural, so relaxed and chilled out about it all. she was sooo good too..cant wait to see the dame edna glasses piccie! Littlie looked a scream in them this morning 

gotta fly,hear a little voice calling from her cot..ooh and must go and cut down some leylandii for lunch  

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just got home but you will never believe it but Kelly and Michael made it down to breakfast before we did !!!!!

Will see if I can do the photos tomorrow, shattered tonight and not on top form


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Right unpacked and Megan is tucked up in bed:

Starr - It was lovely to see you last night and the gorgeous Daisy - think we all enjoyed our cuddles with her, you are a natural mum, and really impressed with how relaxed you were with her.  Hope you both got home ok last night and Daisy was  a good girl during the night

Candy - lovely to see you to, glad all was well after your lucky escape !  Hope you got home ok to 

KJ - It was lovely to see you to and to hear more about 'Littlie',  the pictures are gorgeous and she looks so scrummy and a little monkey.  Hope you haven't eaten any more trees since

Kelly - Glad you were ok after your nut scare, let us know what happens when you do your letter of complaint.  Still can't believe you beat us down to breakfast, mind you I could have stayed in bed all morning

Really enjoyed seeing you all last night - sorry if I was quieter than normal feel that I have lost some of my confidence since being ill.

Right off to veg in front of TV, been a hard day socialising with family and having a big Sunday lunch, absolutely dead on my feet now, so early night needed !

xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Glad you all had a good meet - sorry I couldn't be there - especially as I missed a cuddle with Daisy! 

Sounds like there were a few scares - Candy's lucky escape, Kelly's nut scare, KJ's tree-eating...    Hope you're all okay!

Glad you enjoyed it Moomin, if you've lost a bit of confidence, I think an evening out with those lovelies will have been a great tonic!  Look forward to seeing the pix when you're able to put them up... x

Mother Goose was a scream - it's our village theatre group and they're amazingly professional. So much work goes into it and they only put it on for 4 days.  We went to the football on Saturday afternoon - spur of the moment thing as not a great footie fan, but our local club Hereford were in the FA Cup and we beat Hartlepool 2-0 (this after knocking out Leeds in the last round  ). Hopefully we'll go all the way to Wembley... 

Love to you all,
Molly xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

having a right old nightmare trying to put the photos into the gallery - just about to throw the lap top across the room

have emailed them to Kelly, Starr and Candy - hope the email addresses I have for you are the right ones took them off Mollyw list she did last year.  

Could someone email them on to KJ for me please to, and if anyone wants to post them then please feel free, as my patience is wearing very thin

xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks sent to KJ, but no time to adjust I am afraid, thanks Moom Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

perhaps we should just keep them to ourselves


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Email them to me and I'll do them for you Mooms xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No don't mooms, now we all have them by email, lets keep it to this exclusive club !


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

he he he  - they should have come to the meal shouldn't they if they want to see the evidence !!!  Particularly the dame edna impressions !!

Perhaps we could charge people to see them and then put the money towards our next get together !!!!!!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Mooms - have uploaded the pics for you,hope I got yours and Kellys dh's the right way around


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

struthie said:


> Mooms - have uploaded the pics for you,hope I got yours and Kellys dh's the right way around


spot on thanks for doing that for me!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Very welcome


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Soz I have only just got chance to post

really enjoyed seeing you all on sat. Cant belive I made it to breakfast  

gonna look at the pics in a mo-ta struthie

kelly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

likewise x


----------

